# Do I sing out of tune?



## sakvaka

There may be multiple translations for "out of tune", so please list all that you know, especially those without the words "badly" and "wrong".

Finnish:
_Laulanko epäpuhtaasti_ (=impure)_/epävireisesti/falskisti/pieleen_?

French:
_Est-ce que je chante faux?_


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Estou cantando (preferred in Brazil), estou a cantar (preferred in Portugal) fora do tom?, which is just like English or

Estou cantando/a cantar desafinado? Desafinado is the opposite of afinado, related to the English word fine or thin.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Μήπως τραγουδάω (τραγουδώ) παράφωνα;
M*i*pos traɣuð*a*o (traɣuð*o* in its contracted form) par*a*fona?
or
Μήπως τραγουδάω (τραγουδώ) φάλτσα;
M*i*pos traɣuð*a*o (traɣuð*o* in its contracted form) f*a*lt͡sa?


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian: Hamisan énekelek? (hamisan = falsely)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Dutch: 
Zing ik vals? 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sakvaka

*Swedish*: Sjunger jag falskt?


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

"Da li _falširam_?" or "Jel _falširam_?"


----------



## Outsider

Another possibility in Portuguese would be:

_Canto desafinado?_

_Desafinado_ is an adjective (acting as an adverb here) which means "out of tune". It's a compound, literally "dis + tuned".

P.S. Or even shorter:

_Desafino?_

This is a form of the verb _desafinar_, "to sing out of tune".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
Я фальшивлю? - [Ya falshivliu?] - (literally)  Am I "falseing"? 
Я фальшиво пою? [Ya falshivo poiu?] - Am I singing falsely?


----------



## Giulia2213

In French, there is another possibility for _chanter faux_ : _chanter comme une casserole_ (because a noise from a pan is very unpleasant, even it hurts)


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> Finnish:
> _Laulanko epäpuhtaasti_ (=impure)_/epävireisesti/falskisti/pieleen_?


I'd like to add: _nuotin vierestä_ (literally: on the side of the note)

*English:* off key


----------



## federicoft

*Italian*: _sono stonato?
_(lit.: am I out of tune?).


----------



## prinzessincoco

apakah suara saya fals?
(lit. is my voice out of tune?)

OR

apakah nyanyian saya fals?
(lit. is my singing out of tune?)


----------



## sakvaka

prinzessincoco said:


> apakah suara saya fals?
> (lit. is my voice out of tune?)
> 
> OR
> 
> apakah nyanyian saya fals?
> (lit. is my singing out of tune?)



And this language is Indonesian_..._


----------



## prinzessincoco

sakvaka said:


> And this language is Indonesian_..._



oops... yeps, it's Indonesian.

And I think you might ask in German:
Singe ich denn inordnung?
(lit. do I sing alright?)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Zpívám falešně? - Am I singing falsely?


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Фалшиво ли пея? [Falshivo li peya?]=Am I singing falsely?


----------



## Ottilie

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian:
> Я фальшивлю? - [Ya falshivliu?] - (literally)  Am I "falseing"?



*Romanian *: Falsez?


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ottilie said:


> *Romanian *: Falsez?


 
Also: *Cânt fals?* 

 robbie


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: Sjunger jag falskt?


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish: *Detone mi oluyorum?*


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:

Ĉu mi kantas false?


----------



## HUMBERT0

Outsider said:


> Another possibility in Portuguese would be:
> 
> _Canto desafinado?_
> 
> _Desafinado_ is an adjective (acting as an adverb here) which means "out of tune". It's a compound, literally "dis + tuned".
> 
> P.S. Or even shorter:
> 
> _Desafino?_
> 
> This is a form of the verb _desafinar_, "to sing out of tune".


In Spanish is exactly the same :
¿_Canto desafinado?_
_¿Desafino?_


----------

